# Looper - Trailer zum neuen Actionfilm mit Bruce Willis



## PCGamesRedaktion (10. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Looper - Trailer zum neuen Actionfilm mit Bruce Willis* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Looper - Trailer zum neuen Actionfilm mit Bruce Willis


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (10. September 2012)

Nice...


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. September 2012)

Gefällt mir. Scheint endlich mal wieder ein Action-Streifen mit Anspruch zu sein. Von diesen 08-15-Streifen die nur von Effekten leben gibts ja mittlerweile mehr als genug. 
Ich behalte den auf jeden Fall im Auge.


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. September 2012)

Hab den Trailer gestern im Kino zum ersten Mal gesehen, gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Endlich nochmal was anderes, das man noch nicht zigmal gesehen hat.


----------



## Vordack (10. September 2012)

Den Trailer habe ich mir extra nicht angeschaut.

Die Story hört isch cool an und es speilt Bruce mit. Den Joseph mag ich auch ganz gern. Ich freu mich echt


----------

